

YourAM: Schedule Appointments In A Smart Way - quadedge
http://www.exproz.com/youram-schedule-appointments-in-a-smart-way/

======
stretchwithme
I think a good feature for such an app is to notify me via phone app or the
web or my alarm clock and let my response take effect in everywhere. I
shouldn't have to dismiss a reminder or snooze it on the web and then dismiss
it on my phone, etc.

I want redundancy of reminders for safety but not for hassle factor, if that
makes sense.

~~~
quadedge
I don't really understand what you mean because YourAM does automatically
notify via both email and SMS. You can configure notification and reminder as
you desire or send it through all available channels for redundancy purposes
as you pointed out.

However, there times when some of your contacts might not want to receive any
reminders and that is why YourAM provide the option to turn off reminders and
notifications.

~~~
stretchwithme
I mean when you respond to one notification over the web, the one on your
phone should be cancelled too.

~~~
quadedge
I see what you mean. That does make sense if a response is required for each
notification. But in YourAM the notifications are send out together by
different channels (eg. email and/or SMS) and no response is required.
However, they have the option to respond, if they want to, to confirm the
appointment or cancel it via email or SMS. Thanks for your suggestion, I'll
see to it that the team keep your suggestion in mind for future developments.

